# 10 Gallon Tank?



## MasterMegan (Jul 20, 2012)

Okay, so I feel like a 10 gallon tank is okay for a betta, but I read recently that the bigger open space stresses them out, what do you guys think? I have a 10 gallon that I was going to put a betta in, but before I did, I just wanted to make 100% sure it is fine. Thank you!
(my others are in 3-5 gallons, which I thought were small.)


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

A ten gallon is perfectly fine for a betta i've had mine in there for a while and he is happy!


----------



## MasterMegan (Jul 20, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> A ten gallon is perfectly fine for a betta i've had mine in there for a while and he is happy!


Thank you!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

A 10 gal is fine for a betta, the more room the better, betta,..lol..and in the wild they have plenty of room naturally to swim, more than 10 gals, elongated, like a river, not puddle as we think a lil puddle of water spilled on the floor, like a mile long, in the paddies of Thailand..


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

While at Petco today, I saw a King in a 29 gallon (at least) with all the plants. One of workers told me that one of them pitied him being trapped in the cup, and added him to it. He seemed to be doing well enough!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Most bettas love tons of space, the more the better. I used to have Teeney in the 10 gal by herself. I recently made a divider, once my new female, Tiny, is done quarantining, they will share the 10.

I know someone who has a community tank with one betta in it. They love space!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

10 gallons is heaven for a betta. But some are more perticular than others and may not like the huge space. If that happens you can always divide it and get another fishy


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Vilkas loved his ten, but got easily bored. I divided the tank, but many fish looooove the extra space, given there're a lot of hiding spots!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one of my guys in a 10 and he's doing great. I think as long as the fish has enough plants and decorations to hide in, they will be fine. Currently, my delta is digging the floating java ferns


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*I think it would depend on how you arrange your tank. Here's some examples....*

I really DISLIKE tanks that look like this & I'm sure ANY betta might get stressed in tanks like these....


http://www.fishpondinfo.com/photos/fish/tanks/algae1.jpg
http://www.fishpondinfo.com/photos/fish/tanks/algae2.jpg
http://images1.americanlisted.com/nlarge/10_gallon_fish_tank_and_fish_50_rockford_10638173.jpg
http://goldfish2care4.com/images/fish-tank-set-up-taariqq.jpg
http://www.fishpondinfo.com/photos/fish/tanks/tank404.jpg


This is how I would DECORATE a tank. A nice healthy betta would be a highlight in any of these setups.


http://www.munchtech.com/fish/fish_guppy2.jpg
http://i55.tinypic.com/2zr3vc4.jpg
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/7033/fishtanku.jpg
http://sowafortune.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/08-007-10fishtank.jpg
http://www.discusfishpro.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Discus-fish-tank.jpg


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

10 gallons is perfect. Can work as a small community tank as well. The open space might be bad if there's nothing in the tank. As long as the betta feels safe and secure, you're good to go. Bettas can go in large community tanks (considering compatibility issues of course), so 10 gallon is absolutely fine.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think what may stress some bettas out is if you had a 10G but only 1 small plastic plant in it - ie, big, *EMPTY* space. If you put in lots of decor such as silk or live plants and a few hiding spaces, I'm sure he will be very happy. it will give him cover and make him feel more secure.


----------

